# Fans For Bearded Dragon Vivarium Cooling



## TurboUK (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi, Is there anyone out there using these?

Vivarium Fan Set Lucky Reptile

It's been a pretty hot day here and the cool sides of the vivs are a higher temp than they should be, and with the summer coming I'd like to find a way round keeping it at a constant cool temp. 

I know what you are all thinking, *just move the vivs to a cooler room*. lol, not going to happen, I'd rather pay out to install air conditioning for the entire room than do that, just looking for a cheaper way around it first.

I'm thinking that I could put one on the vent that is at the back left top side of the hot end taking air out, and the other on the cool side vent the other side bringing air in, there are a further two more vents spaced between them which would be left as is. I am aware that this draws out humidity but am I right in saying that humidity for bearded dragons should be low anyway? Also, if the air from the room that's going in is still too warm, I could attach a plumbing pipe of some kind which could lead to an air intake somewhere that is cooler? 

If anyone has used the above product before could you let me know your thoughts and experiences please. Or if you have an alternative method for cooling that would be cool to know too. 

This HAS NOT and WILL NOT be implemented straight away, I want to gather advice, experience and knowledge before I go ahead with it.

Thanks : victory:

Edit * I've just realised that this may well be in the wrong section, If so apologies *


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

Can't you add more vents?


----------



## TurboUK (Oct 24, 2010)

I can't on the back wall or the sides as it's a custom background. And also If after drilling the holes etc I found that the air in the room was too hot that it didn't work, then I've made the holes for no reason, and come winter it might let in too much cold air with more vents I guess. Just thinking aloud.


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

I got them fans before and they're not very good. I sent them straight back. If you drill more vents in the viv,you can always cover it with something during winter. You could even put the vent in the top of the viv. It would be easier to cover if need be.
Have you thought about reducing the wattage of the basking bulb?


----------



## TurboUK (Oct 24, 2010)

Good idea about the vent in the roof, will have a good think on before drilling though! lol. And funny you should say about the bulb, I have just ordered a complete new lighting and heating system for all of the vivs which should all arrive and be ready to install next weekend. And the wattage of the basking bulbs is a lot lower. 

I think I'm probably better to install all of the new equipment first, let it run in before I tackle this problem, it may well fix it for me!


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

Just play about with different watt bulbs,it usually fixes the problem. Failing that,screwfix direct do holesaws for about £6 :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

TurboUK said:


> Hi, Is there anyone out there using these?
> 
> Vivarium Fan Set Lucky Reptile
> 
> ...


You could try a dimming stat first. Something for you to think about.


----------



## TurboUK (Oct 24, 2010)

Yep Nigel, I have a couple of High Range Dimming Habistat Thermostats already ordered coming along with all the other kit. At present I have a ceramic with a habistat on/off. The ceramic is massive wattage so I think it will sort itself out once changed. On It's way instead of the ceramic is the Arcadia D3 UV Basking Lamp 100w. I have gone for a high range stat (not readily stocked by shops so I am told). The dial starts at 80 ' to 104' instead of the usual 64' to 92'. This is so I can position the probe right next to the basking spot so the fluctuation in the temp will be very minimal and should hold at 105 pretty much.


----------

